# Selector BTL / Stereo + PCB



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2014)

En esta oportunidad les alcanzo un circuito que desarrollé hace tiempo y que permite enviar a un amplificador ESTERO las dos señales de cada canal (modo estéreo) o enviar solo la del canal "izquierdo" en fase directa e invertida, de modo tal que el par de amplis estéreo se comporten como un ampli monoaural en configuración Puente (BTL).

Este diseño está basado en el *Proyecto 14 (sección Using a P87B...)* de ESP. Si bien el P87 es un proyecto que tiene PCBs a la venta, este que presento está modificado para solo ser usado como selector Stereo/BTL, así que no creo que cause problema (y la primera parte del P87 no la tengo disponible ).

Bueno... este diseño está archiprobado en mi amplificador de 100+100W y será parte del ampli de 8 canales, de donde les traigo las fotos ya armado:

Ver el archivo adjunto 103425

Como verán, ya tiene incorporadas las fichas RCA para entrada desbalanceada y un switch que permite cambiar entre ambos modos.

En los archivos PDF adjuntos tienen el PCB a escala natural (para planchar), el lado de los componentes y la lista de materiales sin el valor de un par de resistencias que deberán calcular en base a la tensión de alimentación y los diodos Zener que elijan.
*
Importante:*


 R4 y R5 DEBEN ser resistencias al 1% de precisión, por que en caso contrario no van a lograr ganancia unitaria en esta etapa. De todas maneras, los valores no son taaan importantes y pueden ser menores a los 10K previstos si quieren disminuir el nivel de ruido de la etapa (sobre todo si usan un AO "mejorcito" como el NE5532, OPA2134, etc, etc).
 También deben tener en cuenta que tanto el acople de entrada como el de salida está hecho en DC, o sea que no hay capacitores en el paso entrada y salida de la señal. Esto lo hago por que los amplificadores siempre tienen capacitores de bloqueo de DC a la entrada y para no variar la respuesta en frecuencia de este filtro yo debería haber puesto capacitores de gran valor acá (mas de 100µF) y lo mismo a la entrada. Como no sé con que me voy a encontrar, dejo los caps fuera de esta etapa y elimino la DC a la entrada de los amplis y a la salida de los preamp. Si ustedes necesitan bloquear DC, van a tener que calcularlos y ponerlos por su cuenta.


*LICENCIA:*
Como de costumbre, pueden usar este diseño para lo que quieran, en forma  privada o comercial, gratuita o con cargo. Pero tienen prohibido decir  que lo diseñaron y/o inventaron ustedes, y tienen que respetar esta  voluntad, si nó...es ROBO, está claro? O sea, *no le borren donde dice EZAVALLA en el PCB*. Si necesitan borrarlo para comercializarlo, entonces vamos a tener que discutir el *precio*.

*NOTA DE RESPONSABILIDAD (DISCLAIMER):* (esto va por si acaso...)
Les aclaro que no tengo *NINGUNA* responsabilidad, explícita o implícita, por el uso que ustedes hagan de este diseño. El proyecto se entrega *TAL COMO ESTÁ*  y es obligación y responsabilidad de ustedes discernir el campo de  aplicación y la confiabilidad de la implementación. Si le prenden fuego a  la casa de alguien por usar este diseño, la culpa es de *USTEDES*...están avisados.

Que la fuerza los acompañe.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 15, 2014)

Hace unos días estaba leyendo la quinta edición del libro _*"Audio Power Amplifiers Design Handbook"*_ de D. Self, y en un capítulo encontré algo que el le llama _*fractional-bridging*_ .
La idea de esto es controlar la potencia de salida que entregan un par de amplis conectados en BTL y no limitarse a que vale (en teoría al menos) *4 veces la Pout* de un solo ampli. En realidad, el dice que lo descubrió cuando trabajaba para una empresa que había diseñado un ampli de 10 canales configurables como SE o BTL de a pares, y cada par en BTL entregaba mas potencia que el modelo superior de amplificador, lo cual no era nada bueno para las ventas. Entonces le pidieron que en  BTL entregara menos potencia que el cuádruple de uno solo (que puede hacerse si la fuente y la etapa de salida se lo bancan). Pero claro, entonces no servía invertir un solo canal con ganancia -1 por que la potencia sería demasiado alta.

Lo que el hizo fué cambiar la ganancia del inversor, de manera que fuera mayor que -1... tipo -0.6 o -0.5... y así, y de esa forma los amplificadores trabajarían en forma asimétrica y la potencia no sería el cuádruple pero la THD no cambiaría.

Para verificar esta idea, que está bueeena, simulé este circuito mas simple:

​Y lo hice con ganancia -1 (R2=4K7 y R1=4K7) que es la curva roja, y con ganancia -0.392 (con R1=12K).. que es la curva verde, y fijense lo que pasa:



  Ta gueeeno!!!
En este caso la salida vale el doble de un canal en BTL "puro" (1-(-1)) y vale 1.392 en el "fractional-BTL". La potencia será en el primer caso proporcional a 4 (2²) y a 1.94 (1.392²) en el segundo, que es casi 2... solo el doble de potencia.

*En el circuito del post anterior, solo hay que modificar (aumentar) la resistencia R4 para lograr el mismo efecto.*

Es importante que sepan que cuando los amplis operan en STEREO, las señales de cada canal pasan directamente al amplificador *sin atravesar ningún AO*, así que si desbalancean un canal para bajar la potencia final en BTL, en estéreo no van a tener ninguna alteración.

*PD:* Que no se les ocurra desbalancear los canales para lograr mas potencia, por que lo único que van a lograr es que un ampli sature antes que el otro...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 15, 2014)

¿No sigue el mismo objetivo que lo que mencioné hace tiempo acá?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-ocho-canales-109738/#post872028

Saludos

PD: hacer trabajar a un amplificador en modo BTL cuando éste fue diseñado originariamente para operar solo en modo estéreo, fija un límite de potencia total igual a la suma de potencia de cada canal (potencia de un canal X 2), pero sobre una única impedancia del doble de valor de la que originariamente trabaja cada canal (X 2). Este límite está impuesto por la preservación de parámetros de calidad y seguridad. Las 4 veces más de valor de potencia lograda sobre similar impedancia original de carga que la de un solo canal es más una condición teórica que práctica, a no ser que cada etapa de salida con su fuente de alimentación se sobredimensionen para esta singular condición de operación (lo que muy pocas veces es el caso). Lograr ese objetivo (Pout X 4) implicaría duplicar la cantidad de transistores por canal y duplicar la capacidad de manejo de corriente de la fuente de alimentación. Al agregar más pares de transistores de salida => aparecen nuevos problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 15, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿No sigue el mismo objetivo que lo que mencioné hace tiempo acá?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificador-ocho-canales-109738/#post872028
> Saludos


Que cosa sigue el mismo objetivo???



diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: hacer trabajar a un amplificador en modo BTL cuando éste fue diseñado originariamente para operar solo en modo estéreo, fija un límite de potencia total igual a la suma de potencia de cada canal (potencia de un canal X 2), pero sobre una única impedancia del doble de valor de la que originariamente trabaja cada canal (X 2). Este límite está impuesto por la preservación de parámetros de calidad y seguridad. Las 4 veces más de valor de potencia lograda sobre similar impedancia original de carga que la de un solo canal es más una condición teórica que práctica, a no ser que cada etapa de salida con su fuente de alimentación se sobredimensionen para esta singular condición de operación (lo que muy pocas veces es el caso). Lograr ese objetivo (Pout X 4) implicaría duplicar la cantidad de transistores por canal y duplicar la capacidad de manejo de corriente de la fuente de alimentación. Al agregar más pares de transistores de salida => aparecen nuevos problemas.


Depende mucho del diseño que se use. Si usás chips amplificadores tenés todo acotado por las especificaciones. Si son diseños discretos, la situación es otra, por que todo dependerá de como se (sobre?)dimensione la etapa de salida y la fuente de alimentación, pero es completamente viable cuadruplicar la potencia de un solo ampli, en particular si la potencia de cada ampli del BTL no es mayor de 40 o 50W. Si se pichulea por economía y o precio, esto no se vá a lograr, pero eso es oootro tema...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que cosa sigue el mismo objetivo???



Perdón por no detallar más. Me refería a que se puede lograr el modo de puenteo fraccional empleando un arreglo externo en base a buffer + inversor (este último con la ganancia próxima a la que citaste) ó simplemente accediendo a la configuración circuital de uno de los canales del amplificador estéreo (precisamente en el circuito del lazo de realimentación) y agregar solo una resistencia (aplicando similar relación de ganancia como mencionaste). Esta resistencia de la que hablo es la R2 más próxima al SW1-B (en el esquema que yo había subido).




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Depende mucho del diseño que se use. Si usás chips amplificadores tenés todo acotado por las especificaciones. Si son diseños discretos, la situación es otra, por que todo dependerá de como se (sobre?)dimensione la etapa de salida y la fuente de alimentación, pero es completamente viable cuadruplicar la potencia de un solo ampli, en particular si la potencia de cada ampli del BTL no es mayor de 40 o 50W. Si se pichulea por economía y o precio, esto no se vá a lograr, pero eso es oootro tema...



Así es (y no le han mentido!!!). Lo que sucede es que en la situación de intentar obtener 4 x Pout (es decir, sobre similar impedancia de carga original), siempre que la electrónica te lo permita, la distorsión se escapa y cambian (por lo general, para peor) otros parámetros de calidad (damping, etc.).

Creo, que si un amplificador está lo suficientemente dimensionado como para permitir este modo de operación (obtener 4 x Pout), no se justifica ese modo si simplemente en estéreo (y bajo mejores condiciones de calidad) se puede obtener lo mismo. Se justificaría si se dispone una única caja para atacar.

Lo que nunca me terminó de convencer en el modo bridge es que para lograr un semiciclo de variación de voltaje de la salida se parte de conducciones crecientes (o decrecientes, dependiendo de qué transistor se observe y en qué ángulo de rotación de la señal) de componentes de distinta polaridad, pero de canales diferentes. Lograr que un transistor de salida NPN de un canal tenga exacto complementario en el otro canal es bien difícil (en este caso, un PNP). Es más frecuente que se asegure el pareado en el mismo canal que con los elementos del canal adyacente: casi siempre existen diferencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2014)

! ! ! ! Que bueno que este engendro  emplea disipadores ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡


​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 16, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! ! ! ! Que bueno que este engendro  emplea disipadores ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡
> 
> 
> ​



No emplea sutilezas Ud. señor.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Perdón por no detallar más. Me refería a que se puede lograr el modo de puenteo fraccional empleando un arreglo externo en base a buffer + inversor (este último con la ganancia próxima a la que citaste) ó simplemente accediendo a la configuración circuital de uno de los canales del amplificador estéreo (precisamente en el circuito del lazo de realimentación) y agregar solo una resistencia (aplicando similar relación de ganancia como mencionaste). Esta resistencia de la que hablo es la R2 más próxima al SW1-B (en el esquema que yo había subido).


Ahhh, todo OK... claro que puede hacerse de ese modo, el "problema" es puramente constructivo, por que hay que alejar de los amplificadores el acceso a los lazos de realimentación y la etapa de entrada, con la posible susceptibilidad al ruido que eso implica. Por supuesto, si el montaje es fijo (siempre en BTL), esa es la solución correcta, por que minimiza la cantidad de componentes y de puntos de falla.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Así es (y no le han mentido!!!). Lo que sucede es que en la situación de intentar obtener 4 x Pout (es decir, sobre similar impedancia de carga original), siempre que la electrónica te lo permita, la distorsión se escapa y cambian (por lo general, para peor) otros parámetros de calidad (damping, etc.).


Ya de por sí, la operación sobre 4Ω o menos es _menos fiel_ (mayor THD), y el damping ya es menor por tener el doble de impedancia de salida... pero con que se mantenga por encima 30 o 50, ya estamos muy bien... y sin contar los cables y filtros pasivos 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Creo, que si un amplificador está lo suficientemente dimensionado como para permitir este modo de operación (obtener 4 x Pout), no se justifica ese modo si simplemente en estéreo (y bajo mejores condiciones de calidad) se puede obtener lo mismo. *Se justificaría si se dispone una única caja para atacar.*


Es eso, o cuando hace falta mas potencia y solo hay amplis estéreo disponibles... *como en mi caso*, que utilizo siempre el mismo diseño para maximizar las posibilidades reduciendo los costos y la magnitud de los diseños. El BTL tiene su aplicación 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Lo que nunca me terminó de convencer en el modo bridge es que para lograr un semiciclo de variación de voltaje de la salida se parte de conducciones crecientes (o decrecientes, dependiendo de qué transistor se observe y en qué ángulo de rotación de la señal) de componentes de distinta polaridad, pero de canales diferentes. Lograr que un transistor de salida NPN de un canal tenga exacto complementario en el otro canal es bien difícil (en este caso, un PNP). Es más frecuente que se asegure el pareado en el mismo canal que con los elementos del canal adyacente: casi siempre existen diferencias.


Es que te estás olvidando de la realimentación en el apareamiento de canales. Cada canal, bien ajustado y realimentado, solo debería tener diferencias muy mínimas de amplitud y rsta en frecuencia con el otro canal, principalmente dadas por las tolerancias de los componentes empleados para fijar el lazo de realimentación. Asi que el problema no es taaaan grande... siempre y cuando se usen los mismos amplificadores en el BTL.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg Excelente selector y muy bien calculado, me gusto mucho tu diseño, lo voy a implementar únicamente para uso personal y tu marca estará presente en mis proyectos, bueno lo voy a implementar para 2 TDA Mono de 100W , pero iría bien para algún TDA8920BJ?, Este IC se puede implementar BTL sin selector igual que el TDA7294, mi duda es que si le dará mejor eficiencia con tu selector para un pequeño subwoofer de 200W Clase D SMD....?


----------



## Bilbon (Ago 16, 2014)

Yo tengo hecho y lo estoy usando al circuito de la Figura 2 del Project14. Cual seria la resistencia a cambiar para lograr el fractional-bridging?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg Excelente selector y muy bien calculado, me gusto mucho tu diseño, lo voy a implementar únicamente para uso personal y tu marca estará presente en mis proyectos, bueno lo voy a implementar para 2 TDA Mono de 100W , pero iría bien para algún TDA8920BJ?, Este IC se puede implementar BTL sin selector igual que el TDA7294, mi duda es que si le dará mejor eficiencia con tu selector para un pequeño subwoofer de 200W Clase D SMD....?


Gracias Yetrox!
Mirá.... mas eficiencia no le vá a dar, pero te va a permitir cambiar entre Mono-BTL y Estereo-SE. Si solo lo vas a usar para mono-BTL, no te gastés en montarlo y armá el bridge por el método del datasheet.





Bilbon dijo:


> Yo tengo hecho y lo estoy usando al circuito de la Figura 2 del Project14. Cual seria la resistencia a cambiar para lograr el fractional-bridging?


Leé y analizá lo que dice *ACA *y vas a entender cual resistencia es la que hay que cambiar.


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias Yetrox!
> Mirá.... mas eficiencia no le vá a dar, pero te va a permitir cambiar entre Mono-BTL y Estereo-SE. Si solo lo vas a usar para mono-BTL, no te gastés en montarlo y armá el bridge por el método del datasheet.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dr. Zoidberg Gracias sos un master esa era mi gran duda si me daba un poquitín mas...., porque solo va ser para un pequeño Subwoofer clon Yamaha, así lo voy a armar como esta en el Data gran consejo que me das hoy, nuevamente muchas gracias por tus grandes aportes.


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 28, 2014)

Hola que tal? Bueno resulta que me encuentro frente a un pequeño problema. Hace poco arme un amplificador de 200 + 200 rms, el cual tiene un circuito para usarlo en puente con un sub, extraido del foro. Antes de esta etapa arme dos preamplificadores mono tambien del foro del "Dr. Zoidberg"  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-monoaural-pcb-84821/.
Bien, al circuito del bridge llego con las salidas de los pre y con 2 resistencias para pasar de stereo a mono.
El problema que tengo, es que noto usandolo en puente una atenuacion creo que de 45hz para abajo. Por lo que lei en este post se debe a los capacitores de entrada de los pre, y creo que tambien del circuito de bridge que tiene uno y sin contar los amplificadores que tambien lo poseen. Mi pregunta es si puedo eliminar los capacitores de entrada de los pre y del bridge, y puentear estos y dejar solo los de los amplificadores, o deberia modificar todo? 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2014)

El problema no son necesariamente los capacitores de entrada, sino *la conexión en serie de los caps de salida de una etapa con los de entrada de la otra*. La solución es simple: o aumentás los valores de ambos caps para que al conectarlos en serie el valor del comjunto sea mayor, o eliminás uno de ellos para que no hayan caps en serie y que el FPA resultante solo esté determinado por un cap en cada etapa... pero vas a tener que revisar si las constantes de tiempo RC de cada etapa te pemiten pasar frecuencias por debajo de 45Hz sin atenuación.

De todas maneras, esto es un problema de diseño que nada tiene que ver con el circuito BTL/Stereo que yo he presentado y *que NO ES el que vos has usado*


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 29, 2014)

Aaaa claro ahora entiendo. Bueno en teoria de la forma que lo conecte yo no deberia haber capacitores en serie. Estuve probando el ampli sin la etapa de pre ni nada, pero no me sigue gustando la respuesta en baja frecuencia, noto como un sonido extraño que acompaña a los subgraves a bajo o alto volumen. Supongo que el problema viene en la plaqueta que arme que se alimenta con bastante mas tension de la que yo le estoy dando (+-50vcc). Capaz que por ahi viene la mano. Muchas gracias por responder. Saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 7, 2017)

Buenas, paso a consultarles, estoy armando este pre/btl y tengo una duda.
1: Cuando está  en "estereo" no funciona como Preamp realzando la señal?
2: Puedo usar una sola fuente de alimentacion para los 3 preamp/btl que estoy armando? (me refiero a puente rectificador, caps, etc)
3: De las 3 etapas 2 estaran siempre en btl/puente, puedo puentear los pads donde va el selector?  (con unos "jump").


Saludos.

dejo foto de la fuente en el pcb. (trafo irá lejos)
mientras sigo buscando opams


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> 1: Cuando está  en "estereo" no funciona como Preamp realzando la señal?


No. No es un preamplificador. Cada etapa tiene ganancia 1, así que no amplifica nada.



shevchenko dijo:


> 2: Puedo usar una sola fuente de alimentacion para los 3 preamp/btl que estoy armando? (me refiero a puente rectificador, caps, etc)


Si, no hay drama, pero usá reguladores para minimizar ruido.



shevchenko dijo:


> 3: De las 3 etapas 2 estaran siempre en btl/puente, puedo puentear los pads donde va el selector?  (con unos "jump").


Si, no hay problema.


----------

